# Wie Installiere ich ein Addon...



## Shinria (20. Februar 2009)

Da bereits einige Leute angefragt habe wie man den in Runes of Magic ein Addon installiert... hier eine kleine Anleitung von mir...

Viel spass beim lesen...

*Anleitung:*

1.Downloade das von die gewünschte Addon aus dem Thread / Post / Forum auf deine Festplatte (am besten auf den Desktop)
2. Entpacke die .Zip bzw .Rar datei, so das ein gelber System-Ordner entsteht.
3. Wenn du es noch nicht haben solltest erstelle im „Runes of Magic“Ordner einen Unterordner mit dem Namen „Interface“ in diesem Ordner erstellst du nun einen weiteren Unterordner mit dem Namen Addons.
4. Nun kopierst den den gelben Systemordner den du zuvor aus der .Zip bzw. .Rar Datei entpackt hast in den Ordner „Addons“
5. Nun hast du das Addon installiert und kannst das Spiel starten... nach Starten des Spiels und einloggen deines Charakters müsstest du nun das Addon mit seinen Funktionen im Spiel zur Verfügung haben.

Ordnerübersicht:

* Runes of Magic
o Interface
+ AddOns
#Der_neue_Addon_Ordner *
* Die_neue_Addon_Datei.toc **
* Die_neue_Addon_Datei.lua **
* Die_neue_Addon_Datei.xml **
o Der_neue_Addon_Unterordner ***


* Dies ist das Addon was du installieren möchtest.
** Dies sind die Dateien des Addons das du installieren möchtest
*** Dieser Ordner muss nicht vorhanden sein, dies ist abhängig vom Addon und wird vom Addonschreiber erstellt.


----------



## j4ckass (20. Februar 2009)

Wobei es sich seit dem gestrigen Patch nicht empfiehlt Addons zu installieren. Würde noch ein paar Tage warten bis die Addon-Entwickler die Addons an den neuen Patch angepasst haben.


----------



## Lillyan (20. Februar 2009)

Es gab heute und gestern schon einige Updates. Einfach schauen, ob in den letzten 2 Tagen was erneuert wurde, dann gehts eigentlich.

Und ein netter Guide... ich hab gestern in der Tat dagesessen und hab nicht gewußt, wo ich die Addons hinstecken soll ^^


----------



## Shinria (20. Februar 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Wobei es sich seit dem gestrigen Patch nicht empfiehlt Addons zu installieren. Würde noch ein paar Tage warten bis die Addon-Entwickler die Addons an den neuen Patch angepasst haben.






Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gab heute und gestern schon einige Updates. Einfach schauen, ob in den letzten 2 Tagen was erneuert wurde, dann gehts eigentlich.
> 
> Und ein netter Guide... ich hab gestern in der Tat dagesessen und hab nicht gewußt, wo ich die Addons hinstecken soll ^^



Also ich selber habe meine UI genau wieder so am laufen wie vor dem Patch, werde sie auch heute abend noch hier zum Download stellen... wie sie aussieht sieht man unter Zeigt eure UI...


----------



## Gnap (21. Februar 2009)

welche inetplatform für addons könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Lillyan (21. Februar 2009)

http://rom.curse.com ist ganz in Odnung


----------



## Paradox23 (10. März 2009)

sehr nete anleitung danke


----------



## böhserjogi (13. März 2009)

Echt super die Anleitung, vielen Dank dafür!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBlacky33 (24. März 2009)

also hab dein ui installiert is auch ganz okay .. nur kann ich die aktionsleisten wo die buffs ect drin sind besser anzeigen lassen .. weil bin schon etwas älter und muss immer schau was was ist da ^^


und die dünne leiste mit den exp ect is mittig bei mir .. wie bekomm ich die wo anders hin .. sagt mir immer is gesperrt das bewegen ...


gehts bissl ausführlicher bitte für ältere leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ??

danke schonmal


----------



## Shinria (24. März 2009)

xBlacky33 schrieb:


> also hab dein ui installiert is auch ganz okay .. nur kann ich die aktionsleisten wo die buffs ect drin sind besser anzeigen lassen .. weil bin schon etwas älter und muss immer schau was was ist da ^^
> 
> 
> und die dünne leiste mit den exp ect is mittig bei mir .. wie bekomm ich die wo anders hin .. sagt mir immer is gesperrt das bewegen ...
> ...




Schreib mal in deinen Chat /bkconf, dort kannst du ganz unten den hacken raus machen das der balken gespeert ist... und dann kannst du ihn auch verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xBlacky33 (24. März 2009)

wann gibts deinen 2ten .. der gefällt mir wo die map unten in der mitte ist ?


----------



## Shinria (24. März 2009)

xBlacky33 schrieb:


> wann gibts deinen 2ten .. der gefällt mir wo die map unten in der mitte ist ?




Die Version mit der mittigen karte habe ich zur Zeit nicht mehr am laufen. Wobei meine UI zur Zeit eine Multi-UI ist, sprich das man die BottomArt unten tauschen kann und so auch verschiedene UIs aus einer basteln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gesamte neue paket werde ich wohl die Tage hier wieder zum download stellen,zur Zeit nur leider viel zu tun und programmiere im mom an einem eigenen Addon für RoM


----------



## Blutkrieger (30. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen

Habe ein Proplem mit der addon installierung hab alles wie beschrieben gemacht aber wenn ich ins spiel einlogge steht keines der instalierten zur verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


mfg Blutkrieger


----------



## Shinria (30. März 2009)

Blutkrieger schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Habe ein Proplem mit der addon installierung hab alles wie beschrieben gemacht aber wenn ich ins spiel einlogge steht keines der instalierten zur verfügung
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir sagen welches Addon du installiert hast?
Hast du mal nachgesehn ob du die Ordner auch richtig geschrieben hast? (Interface,Addons)
Sind im Addons Ordner die einzelnen Datein oder sind es weitere Ordner?

mfg Shinria


----------



## Blutkrieger (30. März 2009)

Habe einmal pbinfo und Xbar aber irgendwie geht da nix hab nenn ordner Interface erstellt und darein  einen ordner Addons  
Datei so wie von dir beschrieben entpackt den ordner dann zu addos dazugefügt wenn ich ihn dann öffne sind da wieder folgende ordner drin:

Includes
Libs
Locales
Textures
xml
und ne datei pbinfo.toc


----------



## Shinria (30. März 2009)

Blutkrieger schrieb:


> Habe einmal pbinfo und Xbar aber irgendwie geht da nix hab nenn ordner Interface erstellt und darein  einen ordner Addons
> Datei so wie von dir beschrieben entpackt den ordner dann zu addos dazugefügt wenn ich ihn dann öffne sind da wieder folgende ordner drin:
> 
> Includes
> ...




Sind die Datein direkt im Addons-Ordner? so wie ich das rauslesen hast du die datein direkt in den Addons Ordner entpackt... ohne einen weiteren Ordner?!


----------



## Blutkrieger (30. März 2009)

Hab den pbinfo in Addons verfrachtet wenn ich dann addons ordner öffne und dann pbinfo auch öffne sind diese dateien da drin


----------



## Shinria (30. März 2009)

Blutkrieger schrieb:


> Hab den pbinfo in Addons verfrachtet wenn ich dann addons ordner öffne und dann pbinfo auch öffne sind diese dateien da drin




Und es funktioniert nicht wenn ingame /pbic eingibst? das ist sehr merkwürdig.

Ich würde dir mal empfehlen dir den Curse Client auf http://curse.com/client runterzuladen und dort damit nochmals das Addon zu installieren.


----------



## Blutkrieger (30. März 2009)

Juhu mit Curse client gings Danke dir für deine super hilfe

mfg Blutkrieger


----------



## xXRoflmanXx (28. Juli 2009)

Emm ich weiß ja net ob die Frage schonma kam wo kommt der ordner mit dem Charnamen rein ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mit dem teil etwas verwirrt


----------



## faderer (28. August 2009)

bei mir geht des net ich habe alle sso gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obscure1 (13. September 2009)

faderer schrieb:


> bei mir geht des net ich habe alle sso gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bei mir auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alles so gemacht aber nichts^^


----------



## Niesehiese (30. September 2009)

ich habs auch so gemacht und 2 addons rein gepackt , dann habe ich RoM gestartet und mit meinem char eingeloggt nur i.wie waren sie aktiviert anscheinend ...ich bin echt am verzweifeln...
noch etwas ich habe i.wie 2 RoM ordner einmal bei eigene dateien  ...da sind i.wie die cahrs von mir drin....dann noch bei meiner Festplatte C /Prgramme is nen ordner von RoM oO...was heißt des

falls es hilft ich hab hier bei buffed die 2 addons : WoWmap  && Hudbars 2 runtergeladen....

kann mir vielleicht wer helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelus_Occidere (6. Dezember 2009)

Merci ^^ saß grad auch da und wusste nimmer wie´s geht xD


----------



## Vitany2910 (25. Januar 2010)

ist das so noch aktuell mit den ordner-erstellen und so? ich hab gerade erst mit rom angefangen und kenn mich da absolut nicht aus mit den addons... bei buffed gibts ja auch nicht sooo viele und über curse hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass das eine potentielle sicherheitslücke sei...


----------



## mylow (4. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nich vieleicht bin ich einfach zu dumm dafür ich wollte pbinfo haben hab alles so gemacht wie geschrieben und auch alles mögliche ausprobiert und es geht nicht egal wo ich es herunter lade


----------



## la fraîcheur (6. Juli 2010)

Bin am PC ziemlich unbeholfen...was meint man mit entpacken?


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (3. September 2010)

Ich habe das Problem, wenn ich XBar III bei mir installiere, daß dann die Minikarte mitten im Bildschirm hängt.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand verraten, wie ich diese verschoben bekomme ?
Z.B. nach rechts oben oder rechts unten ?


----------



## HorstFeratu (3. September 2010)

In den Einstellungen gibt es X und Y Koordinaten - mal etwas mit rumspielen und schon geht das.

(X= waagerecht, y=senkrecht)


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (4. September 2010)

Oh man ... Augen auf beim Eierkauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab's gefunden. Danke schön.


----------



## Lovejoker (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich habe probiert ein addon zu installieren aber es ist nicht gegangen bin in Runes of Magic ordner gegangen dort wo auch die ordner für die charaktere sind habe einen ordener erstellt names ''Interface'' und dann nochmal eine ordner in dem ordner ''Interface'' dir den ordner ''Addons'' habe dieses addon mit winrar reingetan aber es geht net.  http://www.curse.com/addons/rom/groupinvite

würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir einer einen besseren link schicken könnte oder helfen.

Lg Lovejoker


----------

